# Address of Amazon New Fullfillment Center in Atlanta



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Does any one have the street address of Prime Now New FF center in midtown Atlanta? Not the East Point one!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

NM I got it!


----------



## aknightl225 (May 25, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> NM I got it!


Hey could you share the address? I need to head to the PrimeNow center this week!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

aknightl225 said:


> Hey could you share the address? I need to head to the PrimeNow center this week!


2302 Marietta Boulevard
ATLANTA, GEORGIA 30318


----------

